# Cube LTD Team 06 Wartung



## susan2001 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

um Geld bei meinem Mechaniker zu sparen Versuche ich mich jetzt selbst an der Wartung meines Bikes.

Leider habe ich überhaupt keinen Schimmer wie ich das anstellen soll, also ich weiß Luft muss in die Dämpfung aber ansonsten habe ich keine Ahnung.
Meine hintere Bremse quietscht und da ist ein D-Zug nichts gegen. Mein Mechaniker meinte da kann man nichts machen aber ich will es zumindest mal selber versuchen.
Des weiteren weiß ich auch nicht wie oft man welche Wartung durchführen sollte und welches Werkzeug man braucht.

Hier die Spezifikationen meines Fahrrads:
Cube LTD TEam Pearl Black 06
Modelljahr 2006

Rahmen ALU 7005 Evolution double butted

Gabel Rock Shox Tora 318 Air PopLoc

Bremsen Hayes HF-X 9

Bremshebel Hayes HF-X 9

Schaltung Shimano XT

Schalthebel Shimano Deore

Umwerfer Shimano LX

Farben Pulverbeschichtung Pearl Black / Aluminium gebürstet

Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert (Tubless!) 2,35

Naben Shimano Deore 525 Disc

Speichen DT Swiss 2.0

Innenlager Shimano Cartridge Octalink ES30

Kurbelsatz Shimano Deore 540 Hollowtech / Octalink 44-32-22

Zahnkränze Shimano Deore HG50

Kette Shimano HG 53

Sattel Selle Italia X2

Sattelstütze FSA SL-280 31.6

Lenker FSA XC-280

Vorbau FSA OS-170 31.8

Steuersatz Ritchey Logic Integriert 1 1/8"


Kann mir jemand von euch Tipps gegeben oder Links schicken wie ich die einzelnen Teile selber warten kann.

Wenn unterwegs ist, wäre es ebenfalls gut zu wissen was zu tun ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal

Lg
susan

Felgen Mach 1 2.30


----------



## urmel511 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich fand diese Seite recht hilfreich

http://www.kh-krieger.de/MTB_workshop.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juli 2011)

Hi susan,

habe hier mal ne interessante Internetseite für dich http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Tipps.htm
Die hat mir auch schon manchmal geholfen, wenn ich nicht weiter wusste. 
Als ich mein Cube selbst aufbaute habe ich mir eigens auch ein Buch gekauft, weil ich, wie du, so gar keinen Plan von der gesamten Technik hatte, wie was wo....
Das Buch heißt *"Der ultimative Bike-Workshop"*, ist von *Thomas Rögner *und im *Delius Klasing Verlag *erschienen. Da ist alles Schritt für Schritt erklärt (z.B. auch Wartungsmaßnahmen und Reparaturen), durch Bilder sehr gut veranschaulicht und auch welches Werkzeug man braucht und wo es einzusetzen ist. Ich fands als absoluter Techniklaie sehr hilfreich.
Vielleicht kannst du mit den Tipps was anfangen.

Gruß Silvermoon


----------



## susan2001 (11. Juli 2011)

Super!!

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## urmel511 (12. Juli 2011)

Hier habe ich noch ein paar PDF gefunden (runterscrollen, da findest Du dann die PDF von der Moutainbike Werkstatt) ;-)

http://www.podlech.ch/bike-tipps.html

Hier sind auch noch PDF verlinkt 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2266


----------

